# 34 Inch Trout



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Today's Chronicle reported a 34 inch trout being caught in East Matty and released. They said the info came from a "reliable source". Does anyone on here know who caught it or who is the "reliable source"?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

do you have the link?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/outdoors/report/7491790.html


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

I doubt anyone would release a 34" trout with out taking pictures at least. I am sure they are pumping up Matty due to the bad press they have received regarding the fish kill?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

again no pics?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

You think?


txspeck said:


> I doubt anyone would release a 34" trout with out taking pictures at least. I am sure they are pumping up Matty due to the bad press they have received regarding the fish kill?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

No but if I caught a 34" trout there would be pictures all over the place.I have heard that there have been some big girls being caught in East Matty though.Id like to see this trout.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Seen a pic of it yesterday via a friends cell phone. That thing was huge ! He released it. Looked like it weighed 12 lbs at least,fat.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

if this is true... and they released it... Major props to who ever that is cause the waterbody record is 11 something. 11.2 I think. So that's pretty cool.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Probably another big trout that was caught and released without a true weight or meausurement taken, Congrats to the angler especially on the CPR. I would rather hear rumors of a monster that was released than see pics of a monster that was killed by taking it back to the boat for pics and such....


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> Probably another big trout that was caught and released without a true weight or meausurement taken, Congrats to the angler especially on the CPR. I would rather hear rumors of a monster that was released than see pics of a monster that was killed by taking it back to the boat for pics and such....


X2!


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

I had the story forwarded to me via text message. Here's the pic that was with the text message. Dont know if it's real or not just passing it along. -Roach


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*TexasRoach,*

it's a heck of a specimen, and with the Boga hanging out of it's mouth they should have a good ideal of it's weight and size. What a beauty!


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

The fish in that picture was caught in Baffin. I know because it is me. It was 32.5".


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Who was your friend and who did he say caught it?


whos your daddy said:


> Seen a pic of it yesterday via a friends cell phone. That thing was huge ! He released it. Looked like it weighed 12 lbs at least,fat.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

If the person who caught it is who i'm thinking it is, then he probably wants to remain anonymous. He was on the big girls(10 lb-ers) last year and when word got out people that knew his boat would move in on him and wade real close to him or straight up potlick him. Can't say i blame him for keeping under the radar.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

roriley said:


> The fish in that picture was caught in Baffin. I know because it is me. It was 32.5".


Awesome....Brother, that is an awesome fish !

Congrats !


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*I guess it's possible and probable that a 34" spec could be caught with no pics to support it. I caught a 28 3/4, 9lb sow in the Land Cut in April of 04, and no one had a camera, not the guide, me or my buddy*_!!! :headknock _*According to TP&W records, a 15.60 lb. 37.25" trout was caught by Carl Rowland on a fly rod on 5/23/2002, and unless I missed the pic somewhere, I don't remember seeing that one either!!!*_


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

The Big Foot of the Bays...shore had some pretty spots...


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

I wouldn't doubt it, and the best thing to do is keep it under wraps. That, or just lie about where you caught it. You start popping off about the place you caught that and everyone and his mother that reads the internet boards will be moving in on you.


----------



## ccolley68 (Mar 26, 2011)

He may have lots of pictures, official measurements, and GPS coordinates for where he caught it, but he's going to have his fun in his spot, and then maybe once the season is over, he will release the details of his fish, as well as his own identity. Don't blame him for keeping details under wraps for now.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

alldaylong said:


> _*I guess it's possible and probable that a 34" spec could be caught with no pics to support it. I caught a 28 3/4, 9lb sow in the Land Cut in April of 04, and no one had a camera, not the guide, me or my buddy*_!!! :headknock _*According to TP&W records, a 15.60 lb. 37.25" trout was caught by Carl Rowland on a fly rod on 5/23/2002, and unless I missed the pic somewhere, I don't remember seeing that one either!!!*_


Here is Rowland's trout...


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

how the hell did he catch that on a fly rod, i have a hard enough time catchin blue gills on a fly... thats impressive


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*The "Rowland" trout is*

certified as a Texas and IGA record from my understanding. There is a lot of information on the catch, maybe on 2cool, as well. The guy's name is Bud Rowland, at least from what I recall. Also, it's grown a couple of inches since he caught it, because what I remember is 35+" and 15+#. It was caught in LGM and was site cast to, caught, and released after photos and measurement with witnesses present. I have information on another computer on it, and if no one shows up here with it I'll retrieve my files and post it. Impressive to say the least.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

From what I read he sight casted to it. Caught on his Numero Uno fly. There was some pictures of the fly on Scott Sparrow website. I heard he was always tying it a little different each time. Small fly with some rubber legs hanging down.

Joe


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Grande Venado said:


> Here is Rowland's trout...


Thanks, a picture is truly worth a thousand words!!! "OMG"


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I owe alldaylong an apology,*

this article verifies the 37.25" length:http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20040628a

Enjoy!


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad he released it and took a pic of a elusive beast. kinda like the patterson tapes, thats all need you to to prove they exist.
Or do they?? LOl the truth is out there.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

I gave this thread a 1* rating.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

fishnstringer said:


> this article verifies the 37.25" length:http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20040628a
> 
> Enjoy!


No apology needed fishnstringer. When I first heard about the fish it was all rumor, until tp&w certified it, but until today I hadn't seen a pic. Now if the fly it was caught on was smaller than a Top Dog, then that kind of dispels the saying "Big Bait, Big Fish". I guess elephants will eat peanuts!!! LOL


----------



## Big Todd (Aug 20, 2006)

pic?


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

alldaylong said:


> No apology needed fishnstringer. When I first heard about the fish it was all rumor, until tp&w certified it, but until today I hadn't seen a pic. Now if the fly it was caught on was smaller than a Top Dog, then that kind of dispels the saying "Big Bait, Big Fish". I guess elephants will eat peanuts!!! LOL


 I don't understand how someone can have a state record fish that was not put on a certified scale. There have been many fish disallowed because the scale used was not certified and yet this fish was not even weighed ?


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Never forget that "Bub's" affidavit signing witness some how cannot be found and doesn't seem to ever actually exited, according to two Captains I meet in SPI last year. They told me they've been trying to locate this person, as it is not the person who took the photo. They and others really want to blow this farce out of the water. 
Oh, and Bud's pick looks like just another 10-12 pounder. Compare it to the Jimmy's or the world record out of Indian river. Not even close.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ccolley68 said:


> He may have lots of pictures, official measurements, and GPS coordinates for where he caught it, but he's going to have his fun in his spot, and then maybe once the season is over, he will release the details of his fish, as well as his own identity. Don't blame him for keeping details under wraps for now.


fun in HIS spot? LMFAO


----------



## Hooverhog (Mar 20, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> fun in HIS spot? LMFAO


It's funny to see how some of these guys think that just because they caught good fish in a spot, they can claim that spot and anybody else that happens to fish there from then on are trespassers.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

come to potlickersvilla in galveston


----------



## Hooverhog (Mar 20, 2011)

:smile:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

UTR


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

O K it was me who caught this monster, but I will not divulge the location , but I did have 2 others with me and a camera was not with us. Fought this little piggy for about 10 minutes and had to change underware after I landed her!!!!!!!!!
Going back for more of her stinky relatives tomarrow post front.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

No pics? Are you pulling a leg?:cop:



jewfish said:


> O K it was me who caught this monster, but I will not divulge the location , but I did have 2 others with me and a camera was not with us. Fought this little piggy for about 10 minutes and had to change underware after I landed her!!!!!!!!!
> Going back for more of her stinky relatives tomarrow post front.


----------



## Sowhunter (Jun 24, 2010)

The more I look at the Bud Rowland trout the more skeptical I become. At first glance I see a guy holding a very large fish, but it doesn't make me say, "holy**** that's got to be the state record." It just lacks that sense of disbelief you get when you see a truly giant world class fish. The picture on page 2 of this thread makes me say "wow" more so than the Rowland fish. I'm starting to think that the reason he released this fish is because he wanted the state record and he knew that this one was no where close. In conclusion, I think we're looking at about a 31-32" fish that weighs probably 11-12 lbs, but 37.25" and 15+ lbs....c'mon!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Big Trout*

A nice fish by any means.

I have caught, commercially and recreationally for many moons and have seen few fish that size.

As far as big fish eating small baits, I use a flyrod a lot and have caught some rather hefty trout on a small fly. Most of these flies resemble shrimp, or something with legs.

Again; nice fish, if true and the one on the flyrod is something to be proud of.

I've gotten used to potlickers over the years. I have the reputation of being able to catch fish. I think that they watch my house. I get followed to the grocery store. C2


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I believe a 34" trout is possible! In 1994, I was fishing the surf at PINS in late July with Bob Harper. We were throwing hand size manhadden or shad, which we were cast netting, out and catching big jacks in the 2nd gut. He caught a 31" trout by mistake on one of those big baits. She was fat to. We released her. I hope she made it. There are some big ones out there. I never saw one close to as big as that one, but I bet there are lots of them. I have an old polaroid of that trout but I would have to go dig thru boxes of pics to find it and scan it. She was a beauty! I tried to talk Buckett into mounting her but he said let er go so I did. She swam off strong. The biggest one I ever caught was 8 pounds, 2 ounces, also on a live shad surf fishing PINS for whatever would bite. Bobs fish was twice as fat as that fish was.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

There is a 4 foot Speck swimmimg around in South Texas and I aint telling you where. There's only four of us that know about it.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*O.K. Bigwater and Charlie2,*

the secrets out! I'm going to start following you guys to the grocery store, because that must be where you guys are keeping the big girls.


Bigwater said:


> There is a 4 foot Speck swimmimg around in South Texas and I aint telling you where. There's only four of us that know about it.
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I want to keep this quiet, so I'm going to tell everyone, including a Houston Chronicle reporter. hahahaha. I mean I'd brag too, but dang.


----------



## ccolley68 (Mar 26, 2011)

> It's funny to see how some of these guys think that just because they caught good fish in a spot, they can claim that spot and anybody else that happens to fish there from then on are trespassers.


Some of yall need to chill out a little. I havent been on this site long, but surely this cant be the mindset of everyone here? In stating in my post that it was his spot, I was assuming that you could use your head about the interpretation of the statement. I never said he was putting up barricades and protecting the spot with a firing squad. Obviously it is available for anyone to fish anytime they want, but if it were me I wouldnt be broadcasting where I caught it either to keep the integrity of a spot I found intact. Just as every single one of you has the right to fish any where any time, he also has the right to not tell a single person where he caught it so he can return to a spot with large fish that wont be run over with entitlement seekers who want someone else to do the legwork and find the goods then sned them the coordinates so they can fish it themseleves any time they want. If I see a big buck on my deer lease, I sure dont tell anyone where I saw him, even though they all have the right to know and the right to hunt anywhere they want, I too have a right to keep it to myself. I will share the photos and game cam pictures I have once I have harvested the buck and let them know all the details. If I find a spot that is loaded with fish, and big gator trout to boot, I may tell you what Bay I am fishing, but I am sure not going to tell you the exact location, especially through the newspaper where millions of people could find out about a spot that I found.


----------



## valleyteacher (Mar 20, 2011)

I think all of us need to chill out. Ccolley, the vibe I got from the previous comments was similar to my own: anxiety. A double digit trout in anyone's book is an accomplishment. Many of us will never catch or see live a fish of the dimensions spoken here, only a few do. I am sure that some of those few are mute too, and it is, like you said, their right in every sense of it. As for the rest of us, like I said, it is scary to make the dream of a record trout go from extremely difficult to simply astronomical. Therefore, someone that claims a record of such dimensions must understand that the lack of tangible evidence is what makes those shirts of "Fishing and Liars" popular. As for fishing nuances like potlicking, it is like crimes in society. Not even those that do it, like it--at least not when it is done to them. Yet, we will always have potlickers and criminals, whether we tell them where the fish or money are, or not.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

i'll catch a monster trout n ill post pics, i got a great feeling i will, fish on!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

If I ever catch a record fish, I'm sure not going to stick it straight out toward the camera so no one can get a true perspective on its size.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Digging up a thread from 2011. Man, you must have been bored.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

spuds said:


> If I ever catch a record fish, I'm sure not going to stick it straight out toward the camera so no one can get a true perspective on its size.


Very true...


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Btw that article was written march 26 2011, happened quite a while ago


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

whats the big deal i catch and release 34cm trout all the time

opps! caption was 34 in


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I caught the trout in question, Hog Island off of a corky fat boy.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

_I myself get a little jealous of not being on top of the food chain of having the biggest trout. I Know two men still alive today that have both caught the biggest trout. One is my Dad Sergeant Joe Liles Marine Sniper Korea. Like the rest of the skeptical a camera was not on the list of things to have back in the day. He's the last of 7 brothers all big fisherman and hunters. Dad today is on those mellow days out and if I ask him again, yes indeed the story of the big one, the one that he will rest with. He taught me not to lie early on and like him we have been more respected saying we got skunked more than a few times, but had our days too._

_He was a silver spoon fisherman and when over my house he gazes at my mighty 7.8 on the wall from the 80's and smiles. I always ask him what is it? He said you know what I caught that big trout on don't you? I said the one before Carla? "Yes". OK Dad what did you catch that big trout on. He calmly said with the hand jesters, I caught a small one the size of yours, hooked him through the tail, casted that bait out and fished him on the bottom. He spit the bait but I got his momma. Ever since, he's been a bigger the bait, the bigger the fish guy. Not to be counted out as topping that trout Dad is going to get in my boat once more for our last Salt trip on Trinity real soon. He managed to catch a 15 3/4 Crappie in Luce Bayou off Lake Houston in November. BJ's Marina weighed it in at 3.01. I asked what the record was. It's 3.08. he said we'll get em next time and ate the second biggest Crappie. There is something that happens to elders after the moans and groans of the pains of getting in a boat. They turn 12 years old. He does._

_I went ahead being today we do have the camera phones to snap two of our biggest Crappie of that trip. The 94 quart chest and measurement speaks for itself. Guess you can tell which is his._

_Steve_


----------



## transportcmr (Sep 23, 2005)

*fishermen certainly earn their reputations!*

it's crazy how mis-info spreads and gets exaggerated. thread started off w/a 34" gorda trout, then a pic turns up for the 34" gorda trout, then that fish is verified to be 1.5" shorter and caught 160 miles south!!!! WOW!

but what a great trout that was! good job!


----------

